

CDNlion launching to disrupt the market - cdnlion
http://cdnlion.com/we-are-on-the-line/

======
k3oni
"CDNlion™ operates the largest network of data centers in the CDN market." \-
are you running your own servers or is everything build on top of an existing
CDN Marketplace?

